# DWA future courses.



## Andrew2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi. I am interested in attending a DWA course either this year or next. Do any of you guys know of any coming up or where abouts in the country they are held. I am in West Yorkshire. Are any of you from around this part of the world.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew2013 said:


> Hi. I am interested in attending a DWA course either this year or next. Do any of you guys know of any coming up or where abouts in the country they are held. I am in West Yorkshire. Are any of you from around this part of the world.


There are a couple of people running courses, off the top of my head Wrigglies in Dunstable is one. You would need to go to them, not the other way round though.


----------



## Andrew2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Ian. Yeah I didn't think I'd be that luck to have one on my doorstep. I am willing to travel though. I think I worded it wrong though, I ment any hots keepers around this area. I will look into the wrigglies course though and thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am reasonably close in Teesside and run college accredited courses though due to helath issues at present cannot run one until later in the year.

If you need something quicker then Wrigglies would be a good choice


----------



## Andrew2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not in any hurry. Would you be able to give me any more details of the course and costs involved please. Thank you.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andrew2013 said:


> I'm not in any hurry. Would you be able to give me any more details of the course and costs involved please. Thank you.


pm me


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dwa courses*

Hi Andrew I am one of the handlers on the wrigglies dwa course p.m for any info you may require.


----------



## Andrew2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I've had a look at the course you run and it looks very good. The pro-mo clip looks awesome. Do you just run the course at specific times of the year or every month?. If you could give me some ideas of available dates I will be in touch, many thanks Andy.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Have a look on the notes section of the Wrigglies DWA page for details on upcoming courses : victory:


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

I Run them, but am over priced and dangerous, so would not advise it.


----------

